# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  Njega rane nakon epiziotomije

## doraififi

Molim vas savjet kako njegovati ranu nakon epiziotomije ili pak rane uslijed pucanja. Nekada se koristio Bivacin ali koliko mi je poznato njega više nema u spreju. Koristi li se sada octenisept? Ili je ranu dovoljno držati čistom i suhom? I još jedno pitanjce ... koje tablete protiv bolova je najbolje ponijeti u rodilište?

----------


## enela

Ne znam ta sprej, srecom mi nije trebao. Ispirala sam cajom od kadulje, to mi je bilo dovoljno.

----------


## doraififi

a u bolnici one prve dane?

----------


## enela

Tusiranje, nista drugo.

----------


## nanimira

> Molim vas savjet kako njegovati ranu nakon epiziotomije ili pak rane uslijed pucanja. Nekada se koristio Bivacin ali koliko mi je poznato njega više nema u spreju. Koristi li se sada octenisept? Ili je ranu dovoljno držati čistom i suhom? I još jedno pitanjce ... koje tablete protiv bolova je najbolje ponijeti u rodilište?


Meni su u rodilištu rekli samo držati ranu čistom, redovito se ispirati u mlakoj vodi i  mijenjati uloške zbog krvarenja. Dakle,ne dozvoliti da se uložak natopi. Od sprejeva su mi rekli da uzmem octenisept i našpricam na uložak prije ali su mi u rodilištu dali i neku tekućinu da natpim uložak,onako je zelenkasto-žute boje. Od tableta za bolove ja sam uzela Lupocet zbog dojenja a u rodilištu su nam dali i ibrufene.

----------


## saf

Nakon prvog poroda sam imala taj Bivacin sprej, jer su tada govorili da treba, a sad nakon drugog poroda nisam koristila ništa. Razlike nema, bar je ja nisam primjetila, važno se što više tuširati i mijenjati uloške. Bivacin spreja koliko ja znam više nema za kupiti pa se preporučuje octenisept, a ja sam ga imala za bebin pupak, ne za ranu od epiziotomije.

----------


## lukab

samo voda... i higijena...
za bolove su nam davali Ibuprofen... mislim da ne moras nista nositi od tableta u rodiliste - imaju droge kolko hoces  :Smile:

----------


## mikka

voda i kantarionovo ulje. a da probas odbiti rezanje? kolko sam skuzila nisi jos rodila jel?

----------


## doraififi

> voda i kantarionovo ulje. a da probas odbiti rezanje? kolko sam skuzila nisi jos rodila jel?


Jesam rodila sam ovo mi je druga beba. Prvi puta su me rezali iako je beba bila teška 2300g (porod 36 tj) ali nisam imala nikakvih problema sa ranom i iako sam imala Bivacyin sprej nisam špricala. Samo sam često ranu tuširala i non stop mjenjala uloške. Ali ne znam koja je sada moda :D Ma ja se nadam da me ovoga puta neće ni rezati ali bojim se da nisu trebali ni prvi put  :Sad:

----------


## mimi 25

Nisam sve čitala pa ne znam da li je netko već spomenuo, ali meni je pomogao rifugal. Stavila bi na sterilnu gazu, pa na ranu.

----------


## Beti3

> Prvi puta su me rezali iako je beba bila teška 2300g (porod 36 tj) ali nisam imala nikakvih problema sa ranom i iako sam imala Bivacyin sprej nisam špricala.... bojim se da nisu trebali ni prvi put


Možda ti nisu trebali napraviti epiziotomiju, ali znaj da je tako maloj, prerano rođenoj bebici, puno lakše ako nema onaj silni pritisak na glavicu u trenutku izlaska iz rodnice. Znam da je mami teže nakon rezanja, ali saznanje da je time olakšano tako majušnoj bebici, mora biti neki olakšavajući faktor  :Smile: 

Ako ranu držiš čistom, zarast će brzo. Samo ako se zacrveni, boli ili osjetiš nelagodu na bilo koji drugi način, upotrijebi nešto od lijekova. A možda te ne budu rezali, mene nisu. Možda je sad moda nerezanja.  :Wink:

----------


## doraififi

ma nisam imala stvarno nikakvih problema sa ranom tada... i ja se tješim da valjda rade točno ono što je neophodno. spremam torbu termin mi je za 2 tjedna pa me zanimalo treba li ponijeti nešto preventivno za nedaj Bože  :Wink:

----------


## mikka

ja se ne tjesim da rade ono sto je neophodno  :Grin: 

ziher sam da je barem 50% (baarem) nepotrebno. ali to je neka skroz druga prica, pozurivanje poroda, izgon u nepovoljnom polozaju, nedostatak uvjeta.. ukleti krug. 

moj prijedlog je da trazis da te ne rezu. tako ces izbjeci sve komplikacije oko rane. ja sam recimo nakon prvog poroda imala uzasnih problema zbog rezanja, nisam mogla hodati ni sjediti skoro 2 mjeseca, a sve bezveze--beba je bila 4200, a treci put sam rodila isto toliku bebu bez pucanja, cak usprkos savu od epiziotomije.

----------


## Mali Mimi

I ja htjela izbjeći rezanje čak i sastavila plan poroda a na kraju kažu da nisu mogli izbjeći, beba je bila 3700. Ja sam se isto tuširala (u bolnici samo 1 jer nisam mogla hodati), mjenjala uloške i špricala tu i tamo octaniseptom. Od cijelog poroda to mi je najviše boljki zadavalo, nisam mogla ni sjediti niti na WC normalno jedno mjesec dana, ako budem rodila još koji put svakako ću se probati izboriti da taj dio izbjegnemo

----------


## enolee

iako je moja molba bila da se ne radi epi, nije se mogla izbjeci, a babica je napravila sve, od obloga i masaze.. ono sto je uslijedilo je bio uzas. u bolnici su me spasile injekcije voltarena. najveca muka je pocela negdje 5. dan od poroda. nisam mogla cca 10ak dana na noge uopce. tusirala sam ranu stalno, ispirala hrastovom korom pa sushila fenom. octanisept, hipermangan you name it. uzasna frustracija ne moci bebici ni pelenu promijeniti.
onda sam pocela s kantarionom (i samo njime uz cesto ispiranje i sushenje). potrosila bocicu u par dana i zalijecila ranu.

----------


## ruda

Isto sam koristila čaj od hrastove kore i obloge od rivanola (mislim da se tako zove, u ljekarni to naprave svježe) i mislim da mi je pomoglo, bila sam sama sa bebicom, a šavova preko deset. Tuširanje svakih sat vremena, sa toplom vodom, bez sapuna. Ako se koristi bivacin, cesto dodju gljivice. Hrastova kora steže ranu.

----------


## Ginger

Meni je patronazna rekla da ne mocim, tj.ne perem ranu precesto da se savovi ne bi raspali prije nego rana zaraste
Prala sam samo vodom i povremeno spricala octeniseptom

----------


## Merica

Evo ja rodila 16.11. u Petrovoj. Tablete ti ne trebaju jer ti sestre daju svaki dan u bolnici. Nakon rezanja, prvih par dana u bolnici sam se samo tuširala, a nakon što sam došla doma, na uloške sam stavljala kantarionovo ulje i prošlo za par dana. Sretno!

----------


## Kaae

Ovdje savjetuju sitz bath, iliti sjedenje u mlacnoj vodi, to bas ako jako boli i ako je jako neugodno. Inace vec u bolnici daju plasticnu spricalicu, tako da se mozes prskati kad ides na WC i to preporucuju raditi jos par tjedana, svaki put kad sjednes na skoljku. Osim toga, witch hazel obloge (prijevod: hamamelis, sto god to bilo) koji se stavljaju direktno na ranu, a zatim ulozak. 

U bolnici gdje sam ja rodila nitko nikoga rutinski ne reze jer su dosli do spoznaje da kad rezu, rezu previse, a kad puknes, puknes taman koliko treba. Ni vise, ni manje.

----------


## Ginger

Ajme Kaae, kakvo sjedenje u mlacnoj vodi, pa nisam mogla ni sjesti ni cucnuti dva mjeseca
A ovo za spricanje - ja sam si kupila onu termalnu vodu u spreju i spricala dok sam isla na wc
Samo tako sam uspjela prezivljavati (uz jaukanje i suze), al mene je ocito dosta recnula -znam da su bila dva poteza skarama...

----------


## Ginger

Plus,  uz rez mi se pojavio ogromni hematom, nitko ne zna zasto
To su mi rekli mazati heparinom, al ne po rezu i savovima
Uzas sve skupa...

----------


## sarasvati

> znam da su bila dva poteza skarama...


 :Shock:  :Shock:  :Shock: 

Do sad nisam nijednom imala škare u toj slici rezanja. Sad mi se svašta priviđa pred očima.  :psiholog:

----------


## Apsu

> Do sad nisam nijednom imala škare u toj slici rezanja. Sad mi se svašta priviđa pred očima.


X  :Sad:

----------


## nanimira

> Plus,  uz rez mi se pojavio ogromni hematom, nitko ne zna zasto
> To su mi rekli mazati heparinom, al ne po rezu i savovima
> Uzas sve skupa...


I ja sam imala hematom,boljelo za poludit, nisam mogla hodat,namjestit se za dojenje,sjedit ni u ludilu a o wcu da ne pričam...al brzo su šavovi prošli nekako,nemam sad čak ni ožiljak a boljelo me nekih tjedan dana pošteno,nakon toga slabije.

----------


## Kaae

> Ajme Kaae, kakvo sjedenje u mlacnoj vodi, pa nisam mogla ni sjesti ni cucnuti dva mjeseca
> A ovo za spricanje - ja sam si kupila onu termalnu vodu u spreju i spricala dok sam isla na wc
> Samo tako sam uspjela prezivljavati (uz jaukanje i suze), al mene je ocito dosta recnula -znam da su bila dva poteza skarama...


Navodno to sjedenje u mlacnoj vodi pomaze, to je standardni savjet. 

Inace, a znam da sam vjerojatno teska iznimka, skroz mi je nepojmljiva bol nakon poroda (a i na porodu). Nisu me rezali, samo sam pukla oko 2.5cm, negdje iznutra, tko ce znati. Doktor me sivao, ali nemam nikakvih oziljaka izvana, a navodno niti iznutra. Ustala sam cim su me pustili, nakon otprilike sat vremena, normalno hodala i sjedila po turski na krevetu (cim sam stigla kuci, i na podu). Jedino mi je ta boca s vodom bila bas super, mada ne znam bi li me sto peklo bez nje jer nisam probala.

----------


## mikka

zakljucak se namece sam po sebi--izbjeci epiziotomiju  :Grin:

----------


## penny

> zakljucak se namece sam po sebi--izbjeci epiziotomiju


to svakako  :Very Happy: 

na prvom porodu su me doobro zarezali (pod isprikom da je beba bila velika....al nisu ni mislili drugacije zenska je skare pripremila vec prije izgona)
dobila sam savjet - samo paziti na higijenu, ne prati sapunom, cesto mijenjati uloske
a nakon tjedan-dva muke (sveukupno mjesec)-dobila sam jos jedan savjet- u lavorcic kapnuti kap-dvije cajevca i s tim ispirati
mozda je pomoglo, a mozda je ionako bilo vrijeme da zaraste 

zacudo, bolnica/rodiliste je promijenilo politiku pa me kod drugog poroda  nisu rezali, samo zbog te sitnice, takoreci nisam ni osjetila da sam rodila

----------


## marta

Nije ti sitnica, zamisli da te negdje drugdje tako zarezu. To se banalizira, a zapravo jako utjece na oporavak.

----------


## penny

> Nije ti sitnica, zamisli da te negdje drugdje tako zarezu. To se banalizira, a zapravo jako utjece na oporavak.


bas sam to i napisala....nakon prvog poroda sa epi nisam mogla ni sjediti, ni stajati, mjesec dana sam bila u totalnoj komi
a nakon drugog bez epi sam istu vecer u bolnici primila posjete na nogama, ko da nisam rodila, nego mi ju je roda donijela

----------


## Argente

Eto to sam veselje izbjegla (zahvaljujući rezu na drugom mjestu  :Grin: )
Vjerojatno već negdje piše ali da sad ne tražim - zašto škare a ne skalpel?

----------


## marta

Zbog glavice koja izlazi. Škara gurnu između glavice i međice i onda režu međicu. Fuj.

----------


## sarasvati

Joj.  :Sad:

----------


## baby3put

Mene su oba puta rezali   .....jel tako trebalo biti il je moglo i bez toga neznam....prvi put kao prvi je put tvrda medica i bla bla......nisam previse tada o tzome mislila al mjesec dana nisam sjedila kako treba.
Drugi put velika beba od 4200 iako je ovaj put oporavak bio brzi
Tusirala ranu i bivacin spricala tada....
Ovaj put imam u planu termalnu vodu u spreju nakon wc-a i octenisept za dezinfekciju onda a kuci hrastovu koru obloge-to navodno i kantarion pomazu brzem zacjeljivanju rane.
Dakle spremna na rez al u mislima nisam rezana nisam popucala i sjedim i dojim bez problema.....
Odbiti rezanje dok nije bas nuzno.......to je moj plan....

----------


## mikka

ma oni kazu da je nuzno i kad nije. sad ce me beti napasti ali fakat je preveliki broj epiziotomija, ne bi smio ni u ludilu prelaziti 10%, a kamoli da bude, ne znam, 70-80% kolko je kod nas. u-z-a-s. to je fakat sakacanje i trebalo bi vise tome stati na kraj

----------


## maca papucarica

> Mene su oba puta rezali   .....jel tako trebalo biti il je moglo i bez toga neznam....prvi put kao prvi je put tvrda medica i bla bla......nisam previse tada o tzome mislila al mjesec dana nisam sjedila kako treba.
> Drugi put velika beba od 4200 iako je ovaj put oporavak bio brzi
> Tusirala ranu i bivacin spricala tada....
> Ovaj put imam u planu termalnu vodu u spreju nakon wc-a i octenisept za dezinfekciju onda a kuci hrastovu koru obloge-to navodno i kantarion pomazu brzem zacjeljivanju rane.
> Dakle spremna na rez al u mislima nisam rezana nisam popucala i sjedim i dojim bez problema.....
> Odbiti rezanje dok nije bas nuzno.......to je moj plan....


Prvorotka, rađala bebu od 4200, vodenjak visoko prsnuo 20 h prije nego sam rodila, otvarala se mm po mm, isto tako je išlo i spuštanje bebe-nisu me rezali, ni dripali, rodila na stolčiću, a bebo je izašao glavom i rukicom istovremeno i imala svega 3 površinska šava. Sjedila turski, šetala i tuširala se 3 sata nakon poroda.
Doduše, babica je bila jaaako znojna od masiranja  :Grin: 

Summa summarum: itekako je moguće izbjeći epi ako je osoblje educirano i voljno izbjeći ju.

----------


## Beti3

> ma oni kazu da je nuzno i kad nije. sad ce me beti napasti ali fakat je preveliki broj epiziotomija, ne bi smio ni u ludilu prelaziti 10%, a kamoli da bude, ne znam, 70-80% kolko je kod nas. u-z-a-s. to je fakat sakacanje i trebalo bi vise tome stati na kraj


Ma, di ću te napast. Naravno da ne treba toliko epiziotomija. Samo u porodima gdje su problemi, npr. prerani porod, pretvrdi mišići dna zdjelice, zadak, ispala ručica kraj glave ili takve stvari. Ja sam tri puta rodila bez epiziotomije, a prvi puta su porezali mrvicu, oko 2 cm je šav jer sam počela pucati na momčinu od 4200, ali je zato onaj od 3850 prošao kao ništa. A sasvim sam prosječna žena.
No, u Rijeci stvarno ne rade epiziotomiju ako nije neophodno. Bar po pričama mnogih poznatih. Čak ni u prvom porodu. Znaju koliko je oporavak lakši. Za 48 sati si kao da i nisi rodila.

A cure moje, kako vi zamišljate rezanje kad su vas škare zsčudile. Radi se o kirurškim škarama, pod kutem, zaobljenih krakova. Ovakve
http://www.media-instrumenti.hr/proizvod.aspx?rbr=309

Male škare. Reže se u času kada je međica maksimalno rastegnuta, glavica ju iznutra snažno pritišće. Zamislite kako gurate glavu kroz vrlo uski i čvrsto pleteni vrat dolčevite. I zamislite kako je nategnuto pletivo. Do pucanja. Tako je to nekako dolje  :Smile:  Između kosice vaše bebe i vašeg dolnjeg, jelte, izlaza nema ni milimetra. Babica ili porodničar zavuku prst između bebinog tjemena i tupog dijela škara i malo recnu. Uglavnom malo. Ponekad moraju i lijevo i desno, obično ako je beba na zadak, ali to je rijetko.
I uglavnom rana prođe dobro. Uglavnom, porod prođe dobro. Ma, gotovo uvijek smo sve za tri dana "na konju", zar ne? Što je to rodit nama ženama? Sitnica, mi smo lavice, sve do jedne. :Yes:

----------


## mikka

da, ja sam bila na konju za malo vise, negdje 2 mjeseca nakon epiziotomije  :lool: 

a nakon sljedeca 2 poroda i sam isla na kavu nakon nepunih 12 sati. zanemariva razlika  :Grin:

----------


## phiphy

Ja se nisam njegovala  :Grin: . Osim čestog mijenjanja uložaka i tuširanja, nisam mazala ni špricala ničime. Preporuka je bila držati ranu suhom pa mi se tu nisu uklapali nikakvi sprejevi. Kako je bilo ljeto i jako vruće, a zbog boli nisam baš mogla posušiti ranu dovoljno dobro ručnikom (zapravo, nikako) nakon tuširanja bih legla na krevet bez gaćica da se rana što bolje osuši  :Embarassed:  . To sam prakticirala tek nekih tjedan dana nakon poroda, kad se krvarenje smanjilo. Što se tiče gore spomenute mlake kupke i sjedenje u njoj, stvarno nemam pojma kako je to izvodivo  :Shock:  . Kao *Mikka*, i ja sam u čudu gledala moje dvije cimerice, drugorotke, koje su dobile po šav, dva jer su malo pukle. Ja sam bila prebijena, a one kao nove.

----------


## Ginger

Bome, meni je trebalo dva mjeseca da dodjem k sebi...al recnula me posteno, dva poteza skarama, a beba uopce nije bila velika

Ja sam se sa sprejem spricala za vrijeme pisanja, jer me urin pekao
Poslije toga jos malo, pa posusila i stavila cisti ulozak

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Ja nisam dopustila da me rezu, ali sam popucala, pa su me sivali. Na ranu sam stavljala otopinu od hamamelisa i kupala se umjesto tusirala. Napravila kupku od meda i cajevca. Zarasla sam za 5 dana.

----------


## mikka

i ja sam brzo zarasla kad sam pukla na 2. porodu pa me babica zasila. ustvari nakon sivanja nisam tu ranicu vise ni osjetila

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Moja prijateljica koja je primalja kaze da je puno bolje da zena sama popuca nego da je rezu, jer popucas tamo gdje je koza najtanja, pa najlakse zaraste. Ima logike! :Smile: 




> i ja sam brzo zarasla kad sam pukla na 2. porodu pa me babica zasila. ustvari nakon sivanja nisam tu ranicu vise ni osjetila

----------


## penny

> Ja nisam dopustila da me rezu, ali sam popucala, pa su me sivali. Na ranu sam stavljala otopinu od hamamelisa i kupala se umjesto tusirala. Napravila kupku od meda i cajevca. Zarasla sam za 5 dana.


kupanje se ne preporucuje nakon poroda, jer se toplom vodom na trbuhu usporava vracanje maternice na mjesto , zato kazu -samo kratko tusiranje,ne pretoplom vodom

----------


## penny

Ispravak, topla voda, tj grijanje trbuha poslije poroda nije dobro zbog krvarenja

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Bluebella

ja sam ranu na savjet patronažne ispirala dva puta dnevno sa čajem od hrastove kore i mazala sa kantarionovim uljem. deveti dan nakon poroda su ispali konci, a deseti sam sjedila kao da ni nisam rezana.




> ma oni kazu da je nuzno i kad nije. sad ce me beti napasti ali fakat je preveliki broj epiziotomija, ne bi smio ni u ludilu prelaziti 10%, a kamoli da bude, ne znam, 70-80% kolko je kod nas. u-z-a-s. to je fakat sakacanje i trebalo bi vise tome stati na kraj


slažem se! nekako što više razmišljam ne mogu im oprostiti što su me rezali, iako je babica na izgonu masirala i nisu puno rezali i lijepo je zaraslo, al ipak ....  :Undecided: 




> Moja prijateljica koja je primalja kaze da je puno bolje da zena sama popuca nego da je rezu, jer popucas tamo gdje je koza najtanja, pa najlakse zaraste. Ima logike!


zbog ovog na slijedećem porodu odbijam rezanje pa nek popucam, barem neću ni na koga biti ljuta osim na samu sebe.

----------


## ninatomato

slažem se da probaš svakako bez epiziotomije, jer je razlika ogromna. ja sam ju izbjegla tek treći put. prva 2 puta sam stavljala obloge od rivanola na preporuku patronažne, ali tek kad sam dosla doma. natopiš sterilnu gazu i staviš na uložak. sretno!

----------


## isvetica

Imala sam strašno puno šavova , ispirala hrastovom korom, ali prečesto, iza svakog mokrenja, pa su mi se rašili neki šavovi. Ne vlažite previše!

----------


## Kaae

Lijeska, witch hazel koji ovdje savjetuju za obloge i ispiranje, to je zapravo neka lijeska.  :Idea:

----------


## sarasvati

Kaae, taj witch hazel je zapravo i u onim Tucksima?

----------


## Kaae

> Kaae, taj witch hazel je zapravo i u onim Tucksima?


Da, to je ista stvar, i Tucksi i ona boca.

----------


## sarasvati

E, super! Opremljena sam!  :Smile:

----------


## doraififi

Evo da vam se javim da vam se javim sada nakon poroda s obzirom da sam pokrenula ovu temu. Naime ovoga puta nisu me rezali ali sam popucala i zaradila 4 sava. Ranu samo tusiram  vodom , posusim i cesto jako cesto mjenjam uloske. Za sada je ok boli ali izdrzivo. Konci su tu a od poroda proslo 7 dana nadam se da cu ih se uskoro rijesiti.

----------


## Apsu

Nakon koliko su vam ispali konci? Meni danas 2 tjedna od reza i jos me uvijek boli i nelagodno mi je skroz..

----------


## phiphy

Sjećam se da sam nakon 10 dana osjetila dosta značajno olakšanje...bolilo je i dalje, ali puno manje.

----------


## kekipeki

Drage mame,

već dugo želim da vam se javim, ali sve nešto nikako :D 

Porodila sam se prije 6 mjeseci (za 7 dana će bititačno 6 mjeseci). Prilikom poroda napravili su mi epiziotomiju. Sve je bilo super, rana zarastala lagano i nakon mjesec dana sam mogla fino sjediti. Ali žućkasti iscjedak se nastavio mjesec, dva, tri...a onda smo mm i ja pokušali da obnovimo davno zaboravljeno gradivo u krevetu  :Ups:  , što je bilo izuzetno bolno za mene. Onda sam otišla kod dr, i rekao mi je da sam popucala unutra ( on me je i porađao) i da ta rana iznutra polako zarasta, pa otuda i žuti iscjedak i bol prilikom odnosa. 

Čak i dan danas imam i jedno i drugo. Dr. mi je rekao da dodđem da "spali ranu". Zanima me da li je ijedna od vas prošla kroz nešto slično. Nit se mogu keksati, nit mogu čiste gaćice imati duže od sat...već je postalo prilično frustrirajuće... ima li neko prirodni lijek ili ću morati  na to "spaljivanje"?  :Smile:

----------

